# New in southwest Virginia



## billybwf (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome, a good site to find answer to any questions that come up. Good luck.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site!!! You have a lot of knowledge on the site.


----------



## honeybeebee (Jan 27, 2013)

Welcome, I haven't done anything with a top bar , but I'm open to try one..maybe next year...good luck....check out bushfarms.com


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, and welcome from another Virginian.


----------



## Serendipidity (Feb 3, 2013)

Great to have you! Have a few relatives in Lebanon!!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome LOF!


----------



## brd64 (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to the site LOF,,,,


----------

